# Wineador on sale for $250



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

The whytner 2.5 cf humidor is $250 on Amazon right now.

Had Home Depot price match so I could return locally if I encounter a problem.

https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-251S-Stainless-Cooler-Humidor/dp/B00KO90H6Y

Best deal I have seen, especially without needing to stack coupon codes. Going to be a nice Xmas present.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy it:vs_cool:


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

The Amazon deal is also Prime, so free two day shipping included. Ordered mine Friday and it arrived yesterday! The downside is it's a Christmas present so I'm still a few weeks away from getting to set it up. 

What did someone say about a slippery slope? 

joe.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

lex61 said:


> The Amazon deal is also Prime, so free two day shipping included. Ordered mine Friday and it arrived yesterday! The downside is it's a Christmas present so I'm still a few weeks away from getting to set it up.
> 
> What did someone say about a slippery slope?
> 
> joe.


Gives you time to order your heartfelt beads.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

... and the necessary tobacco insert


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

Got the wineador home today, set up was super easy, only crazy part was it was double boxed which filled up my recycle can. Have a couple of trays of DW in there now. Calibrating my hygrometers on top so I can get a solid reading on when to put my stash in.

It sure smells nice inside.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Thing of beauty...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

Finally got my wineador seasoned. Took longer than I thought, had some problems with my hygrometers until I tested with some boveda packs. In a pretty good place now rh wise, maybe a touch low, will see where it ends up once it stabilizes with the cigars.

Is it too soon to order another wineador?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking good! I think the fact that you questioned it being too early to get another answered itself...... so you'll be seasoning the second one late next week right. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Shooting4life said:


> Is it too soon to order another wineador?


Short answer cliff notes: no.


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Short answer cliff notes: no.


My wife would kill me. I already have a friend of mine who makes custom furniture making me a custom wood humidor that is 20x10x10 that I should get early/mid January.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Shooting4life said:


> My wife would kill me.


I think most of us can relate to this :grin2:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shooting4life said:


> My wife would kill me. I already have a friend of mine who makes custom furniture making me a custom wood humidor that is 20x10x10 that I should get early/mid January.


20ftx10ftx10ft should be plenty big enough for you. :grin2:


----------



## letterkenny1 (Aug 7, 2016)

350 dollars on my Amazon 

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess they sold out of the Amazon fulfilled ones at $250. Oh well. I hope everyone that wanted one got in on the deal. Last time I saw them anywhere close to that cheap was a year and a half ago. May be long wait to see 'em that low again.


----------



## Hugs0352 (Jan 3, 2017)

Where did you put the clear tray that comes with it?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hugs0352 said:


> Where did you put the clear tray that comes with it?


It's meant to go on a shelf or in a drawer to hold humidification media. The stand-offs on it slip into the slots of shelf or drawer to hold it in place. That said, I don't use it for it's intended purpose. I put mine in the drawer where I keep tubed cigars. Caps come off the tubes and go into the acrylic tray so they're handy if I want to grab one of the tubies and recap it to-go.


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

I just filled my plastic bin with KL


----------

